# Oh, my God.



## Bulerias (Jan 22, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QsUYt7nyHIk

"Just wanted to let you know that this was featured in the back of the latest Nintendo Power. So, you're going to get MAD hits now."

ZOMG.  Can anyone PLEASE confirm this for me?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2007)

D'oh, forgot to re-subscribe.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 22, 2007)

uber ZOMG

"Gratz on making Nintendo Power! This rocks!"

Looks like I really DID make it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 22, 2007)

Um..whats so great about it?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2007)

Issue #?

BTW grats sooo Much Bul.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 22, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Issue #?
> 
> BTW grats sooo Much Bul.  :gyroidveryhappy:


 Issue #213

@ Dragonflamez - Well, I don't know about you, but I like to be featured in a magazine that has an insane amount of subscribers.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW!  Congrats!  I'll give you the offical news once I get mine soon!  Looks like you finally got in, eh?  WOOOOOOO!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 22, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, it was you?

Lol, nevermind.

I thought that you were happy that some random person got into NP, and I was like 'WTH?'

Congrats.


*thinks of plan to hax into NP server*


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 22, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I see.  Yeah, that was myself and my brother.  I was the one playing guitar while he played the game's instruments.     

Thanks to everyone that said congrats by the way.   
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2007)

Really? I haven't got my new NP yet... so


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 22, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Really? I haven't got my new NP yet... so


 Same, so I didnt realize.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome stuff!   
^_^			


Congradulations.


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 22, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! That's so awesome! =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 22, 2007)

i had lost all hope... you sent that in months ago...

congrats though!


----------



## ƒish (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm waiting for these 'mad hits'. : o


----------



## Tehthing (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, congrats1  That's awsome!  I didnt know it was you until I read your reply to DF.


----------



## Rodriguezjr (Jan 22, 2007)

I was confirmed to be in 2 in game screen shots against the writers in the community page. I'm not sure but, I mentioned about your YouTube link in chat and someone said they had seen it. I'm not too sure if he said yes to me directly.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Rodriguezjr said:
			
		

> I was confirmed to be in 2 in game screen shots against the writers in the community page. I'm not sure but, I mentioned about your YouTube ]
> Hey there... aren't you from Nsider?  I think I've read a couple reviews of yours.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 22, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Rodriguezjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodriguezjr (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes Darth, I am from Nsider.

Yeah, other people and my friend told me that I appear in the community section. I can't wait to see it for myself.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 23, 2007)

Grats, Bul.


----------



## Rodriguezjr (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Bulerias, I took a picture of the page your video is on.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 23, 2007)

just got my np, and yup, yore video is featured... but no name or anything for ya.     




http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...20564#M18920564


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 23, 2007)

You broke the third ,eerrr.... seventh wall!!!!!



> 7) Personal Information
> Personal information is considered your last name, age, address, phone number, pictures of your self, and the sorts. On these forums, it is up to you if you want to reveal that info, and if you do, please do so in a PM. It is, however, not suggested.


Now I have a face to associate with you!!!!

No longer can you appear lik the king of the red lions!!! or gannondorf.... or any thing!!!1

Just thought I would say this 

 :r


P.S. might I add congrats


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2007)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> just got my np, and yup, yore video is featured... but no name or anything for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's because I already have my name in the video.     

And no, you got it ALL wrong in that story of yours on NSider... They didn't turn it down.  They didn't put it in because of the Nintendo Fusion Tour and saved it for later. :\


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2007)

Rodriguezjr said:
			
		

> Congrats Bulerias, I took a picture of the page your video is on.


 YES!!!

Thanks Rod, I really appreciate the scan.  Yay.  

*gets ready to buy 4 extra issues of Vol 213*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 23, 2007)

I just read through NP so yeah it says "performed by 2 young brothers"


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I just read through NP so yeah it says "performed by 2 young brothers"


 Well hey, we're not exactly old people yet.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 23, 2007)

Did you adveritze TBT on the vid? If you didn't, that sucks.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 23, 2007)

Bul it could be the next GCG.     

QueenieZ   (38 minutes ago)
_Wow, both you and your brother are amazing. Congrats on the NP mention!

Also, you're kind of cute. :3_


jking  :gyroidsurprised:



Sorry I just had to bring that up to everyone's attention.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Did you adveritze TBT on the vid? If you didn't, that sucks.


 i told bul to edit it into vid description, and he did     
good move on his part, id say


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bul it could be the next GCG.
> 
> QueenieZ   (38 minutes ago)
> _Wow, both you and your brother are amazing. Congrats on the NP mention!
> ...


 Not the next GCG... for personal reasons that I don't feel like discussing right now.

but hey, I still appreciate that comment.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 rofl


----------



## Copper (Jan 25, 2007)

Very awesome Bulerias I just got that issue today since I subscribed to the 3 for free deal  even though I was supposed to get Febuary not March but anyways congrats Bul!   
^_^


----------

